# [RISOLTO]Problema flag X nella compilazione di concky

## Pes88

Ciao a  tutti!! Come al solito ho dei problemi con l'installazione dei programmi, con emerge...   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Oggi ho aggiornato il pc, e tra gli aggiornamenti c'era quello di conky, che chiedeva di aggiornarlo alla  versione : 1.7.2.3.r2! 

Per la compilazione di quest'ultimo è fallita riportando il seguente errore: 

```

x11.c: In function 'destroy_window':

x11.c:199: error: 'struct conky_window' has no member named 'xftdraw'

x11.c:200: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XftDrawDestroy'

x11.c:200: error: 'struct conky_window' has no member named 'xftdraw'

make[2]: *** [conky-x11.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/conky-conky.Tpo .deps/conky-conky.Po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2/work/conky-1.7.2_rc2/src'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2/work/conky-1.7.2_rc2/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2169:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2169:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-admin/conky-1.7.2_rc2/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

C'è un errore nelle funzioni segnalate, pero il file X11.c non fa parte dei file di conky, sara qualche file del pachetto Xorg! Quindi devo andare a mano a modificare i sorgenti, ma credo non sia la soluzione migliore  :Smile:  ! Ho provato a togliere il flag X nella compilazione e tutto va, ma ovviamente non lo posso lanciare come interfaccia grafica! 

Come posso fare a risolvere?? Forse devo attivare qualche altra flag ??? 

Posto il mio Use di make.conf : 

```

USE="X   symlink -gnome -qt -kde gtk dvd alsa cdr  hal dbus "

```

Last edited by Pes88 on Tue Aug 04, 2009 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

```

s939 distfiles # tar tjf conky-1.7.2_rc2.tar.bz2|grep x11

tar: Dimensioni del record = 8 blocchi

conky-1.7.2_rc2/src/x11.h

conky-1.7.2_rc2/src/x11.c

conky-1.7.2_rc2/data/conky_no_x11.conf

```

perché non fa parte di conky?

l'errore sembra legato al codice, non alla tua installazione.

prova magari ad emerge prima la versione stabile, anziché quella in tilde.

----------

## Pes88

Si alla fine ho messo quella stabile. 

Si hai ragione il file era presente sono io che ho sbagliato.... 

Grazie!

----------

## cloc3

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Si alla fine ho messo quella stabile. 
> 
> 

 

nel frattempo ho fatto una prova e ho compilato anche la tua prima versione senza errori, al primo tentativo.

evidentemente, se l'ebuild non si adatta alla tua configurazione, significa che ha qualche difetto nella definizione delle dipendenze.

se approfondisci il problema, e riesci a capire cosa non ti funziona, forse puoi proporre una path su bugzilla.

----------

## Pes88

Risolto!! 

Il problema era dovuto al fato che non avevo messo il corretto flag, mancava :  truetype! 

Infatti senza questa opzione non veniva attivato Xft, che essendo assente non era definito da nessuna parte non attivava il campo della struttura xftdraw e quindi falliva la compilazione! 

```

struct conky_window {

...

#ifdef XFT

   XftDraw *xftdraw;

#endif

...

};

```

----------

## flocchini

credo sia comunque un baco che dovresti segnalare al manteiner dell'ebuild visto che normalmente in caso di errori simili e' emerge stesso a sengalare di ricompilare in un dato modo

----------

